# instalación electrica con fotoceldas



## cielo azul (Nov 5, 2007)

Saludos,soy nueva por aqui. y tengo una pregunta espero puedan ayudarme!

Resulta q donde vivo no ha llegado compañía de luz y la verdad eso de estar a oscuras pues como que ya no me gusto! El caso es que quiero hacer mi instalación eléctrica con celdas solares, alguno de ustedes tendrá un diagrama por ahí que pueda orientarme? Hasta ahorita se que necesito conectar las celdas a un controlador luego a la batería y de ahí al inversor para la AC pero alguien puede darme mas detalles?

Por su ayuda mil gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Las celdas solares, por lo menos en mi pais son muy caras, averigua primero que nada cuanto te cuestan, cuanto mas potentes mejor.
Piensa tambien en un generador eolico, como para complementar a las celdas.

El resto de la instalacion es sencillo


----------



## cielo azul (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok investigare el costo por aquí y lo que sugieres del generador eloico como seria?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Es un generador (Alternador) movido por el viento, la salida del alternador se rectifica, regula y se emplea en cargar las baterias

Ventajas
El viento funciona de dia y de noche
Es mucho mayor la potencia que entrega

Desventajas
La construccion es bastante mas complicada

Fijate en el foro hay algo de data


----------

